# Some of my drawings



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

These are drawings of my riding instructor's horses. These first five are drawings from last year. Horse's names are as follows: Simon, Xena, Slew, Yardchild, and Petrovna. 










































This is a re-done version of the first picture (of Simon) that I did this summer. The color is better, but I hate the shape the face came out.










I love this next picture. I drew it a few months ago of my friend's horse Cinch. It looks so much like him. It's my favorite of any drawing I've ever done.










I'd love to hear critiques!


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I like them all!!! I think you did a great job!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I just wanted to post a few more that I did a couple of days ago. 

This is just a light drawing of a Welsh Pony I drew the other day. 









This is just a sketch I did...









I love this one!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOVE the last one!! Great job!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, can you draw one free of my horse. Not being rude so if you dont want to do it or dont have the time ect please just say.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

jadeewood.. Why do you ask every single person who posts any kind of artwork if they will draw you something for free?

It's becoming quite annoying.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Jadeewood - I would be happy to draw a portrait of your horse for you! I'm always looking for new subjects to draw. Just sent me some pics in a private message.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> jadeewood.. Why do you ask every single person who posts any kind of artwork if they will draw you something for free?
> 
> It's becoming quite annoying.


bcos i want a drawing of my horse. Im not asking you so it souldnt matter to you.







clementine- thanks i am so gratful for this. i will send photos via pm and then you can post your finshed peice on here. thanks ever so much.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's your drawing Jadeewood:










Hope you like it!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Those are very good!


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww, Cinch looks like he's smiling


----------

